# BADLY rusted area...How to repair?



## lawman (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey all,
I'm brand new to the forum, so forgive me if this has been addressed before.
I'm restoring my 66 Coupe and have a bad rot problem.
The area above the cowl, that extends under the bottom of the windshield. (I believe its an extension of the dash board.) It's the thin strip a metal that runs from fender to fender just below the chrome moulding..about an 1 1/2 wide, but the damage extends under the windshield into the dash.
The clown that had the car before me was a mental midget and did hack repairs on the car and hid the bad stuff.
How do I fix this?
Can I get a replacement for this area?
I'm at a loss...this is the only area that i'm going to have a serious issue with.
Help!..:confused
Al


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to the forum! They do make that replacement part. I was lucky to save mine. I just needed a new roof! :willy: If you can, find a used one for it seems that the new stuff isn't as sturdy as the old steel. As far as the dash is concerned, we need to see pics. 

Linda
aka blondie67


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Al,

Welcome to the forum, I purchased that dash panel from  The Parts Place. The part number is BP4838G.

Here is a picture of the part you need; as far as replacing, just use the new panel as a template, mark it and cut out the old. Then spot weld in the new panel and use all-metal to fill in the unwelded areas.


----------



## lawman (Jul 30, 2008)

YES!...Thanks guys.
Thats the piece....
I'll check the parts place....It's the only catalog I dont have. Any clue if Bethels Goat Farm in San Jose is still doing a good buisness? Maybe they have an original.
I checked their web site, but it just says contact them...you used to be able to get a catalog.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe Bethel's is selling thru Ebay, here is their e-bay store;

eBay Store - Bethel's Goat Farm GTO: Sheet metal and glass, Interior hard trim, Engine parts


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

wow,,i wish replacements were available,,i had to make mine and that took tons of measuring...


----------



## lawman (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help.
You'll be hearing alot from me....I've suddenly become very motivated.
It's been several years since I've worked on it, so I have lots of questions. The car is COMPLETELY gutted now, and i've been accumulating parts for the last 15 years. Bought a welder, compressor, sand blaster etc, but I'm gonna need some advice from time to time.....looks like I came to the right place for that. 
Al


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Al,

Look forward to hearing about your project, feel free to upload your pictures into our restoration gallery. Here is a link to my 67 and 66 projects. The beginning of the project starts on pg 25 and ends on page 1, total time for both was a little under 2 years. Not all pictures are in order.

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - 05GTO Gallery - Powered by PhotoPost


----------



## cedar398 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Brace for rear axle tunnel*

Does anyone have any idea who might have a replacement brace that is located in the rear axle tunnel. Mine is pretty rusted. I have tried Paddock and they don't carry it

Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

cedar398 said:


> Does anyone have any idea who might have a replacement brace that is located in the rear axle tunnel. Mine is pretty rusted. I have tried Paddock and they don't carry it
> 
> Thanks


What year?


----------



## cedar398 (Aug 2, 2008)

It's a 1966.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

cedar398 said:


> It's a 1966.


Try Tamraz on ebay, here is a listing for the brace that has ended, give them a call.

eBay Motors: 1964 1965 1966 67 Chevelle Floor Pan Under Support Rear (item 260107854294 end time Aug-15-08 19:35:51 PDT)


----------



## cedar398 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks I will check it out. Otherwise I guess it off to the junk yard, again.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

eBay Motors: 1964 1965 1966 67 Chevelle Floor Pan Under Support Rear (item 230282022723 end time Sep-15-08 07:51:14 PDT)


----------

